# TUG2.COM maintenance this evening



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2013)

the member only site will be down around 2:30am eastern tonight to replace a piece of hardware.  server should not be offline for more than an hour at most.

the forums will not be impacted.

thank you.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 5, 2013)

Gee, how "RCI" like 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2013)

haha...well this wont be a software change...just a hardware one =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2013)

should be complete and all set now =)

no animals were harmed in the filming of this movie!


----------



## avelox (Dec 6, 2013)

*Huh? What?*

I thought the address was TUG2.net?




TUGBrian said:


> the member only site will be down around 2:30am eastern tonight to replace a piece of hardware.  server should not be offline for more than an hour at most.
> 
> the forums will not be impacted.
> 
> thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2013)

yes, we own tug2.net also...but its on its own server =)

tug2.com hosts the member only section...and has its own dedicated server.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 6, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> yes, we own tug2.net also...but its on its own server =)
> 
> tug2.com hosts the member only section...and has its own dedicated server.



Saying it's members only is misleading.

Fortunately for us you allow non members to read and answer ads there and I thank you for that.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2013)

well, all the member only content is hosted on the TUG2.COM server...tis why it has that moniker =)

the forums and other sites on TUG have their own dedicated servers.


----------

